# Unjustly Labeled Thread



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jun 9, 2013)

*mod edit: since you're releasing stuff frequently let's put it in this thread*

Hi everyone, I just released a free EP. Tuned to G#0 standard (10-string tuning). Link here:

Unjustly Labeled

Written and recorded within two months as an experiment to see if a whole album played in such a low tuning would be too monotonous, and as a way to alleviate boredom. Tell me what you think!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 9, 2013)

Dug it. Bought it.  I'm working on something sort of similar with some other people via the internet.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks man!

Oh, and I forgot to ask in the op, what should I do about publicity? Should I send a link and introductory mail to some small blogs and review sites like Heavy blog is heavy? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Nosedevil (Jun 9, 2013)

Sounds Killer! I dig Cognitive Dysrhythmia.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 9, 2013)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to ask in the op, what should I do about publicity? Should I send a link and introductory mail to some small blogs and review sites like Heavy blog is heavy? Any advice would be appreciated!



No problem! My advice would be to make a facebook page, contact promotional pages like Total Deathcore, Heavy Blog, DuckCore, etc. and have them promote your music. Also, try to find bands similar to your sound and message them about posting a song or a link to your page.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jun 9, 2013)

Nosedevil said:


> Sounds Killer! I dig Cognitive Dysrhythmia.



Glad you like it, man!



MikeH said:


> No problem! My advice would be to make a facebook page, contact promotional pages like Total Deathcore, Heavy Blog, DuckCore, etc. and have them promote your music. Also, try to find bands similar to your sound and message them about posting a song or a link to your page.



Hmmm, good advice, but can I really contact -core related sites when I'm not really Deathcore? I'll see about setting up a facebook band profile and stuff to begin with though.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 9, 2013)

Purchased! Sounds awesome man. That was also my first transaction in Swedish Krona


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jun 10, 2013)

Philligan said:


> Purchased! Sounds awesome man. That was also my first transaction in Swedish Krona



Thanks! I have to ask, it is downloadable without paying as well, right? Just so I know I haven't goofed something up! 

Also, I made a facebook band page. It's pretty empty right now with nothing to show, but it might see some use in the future. I also sent out a mail to heavy blog is heavy.


----------



## DeKay (Jun 10, 2013)

Unjustly labeled and me originally planned to coorperate this (he instrumentals and I do vocals) but his workflow was just so fast that I could not keep up with him and I had trouble getting stuff done, glad he managed to do the vocals without me!

This is an example of the song crushing monotony with work in demo progress vocals by me:
https://soundcloud.com/caynug/unjustly-labeled-crushing

Good work mate, hope I could help you stay sane during the whole recording and writing progress.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jun 10, 2013)

DeKay said:


> Unjustly labeled and me originally planned to coorperate this (he instrumentals and I do vocals) but his workflow was just so fast that I could not keep up with him and I had trouble getting stuff done, glad he managed to do the vocals without me!
> 
> This is an example of the song crushing monotony with work in demo progress vocals by me:
> https://soundcloud.com/caynug/unjustly-labeled-crushing
> ...



I just want to thank you for all your support, man. This probably would have ended as a single lonely track buried in soundcloud if you hadn't pushed me to do this! Thanks!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 14, 2013)

Forgot to post here. Bought it on Bandcamp. Loving it.

I pointed it out to a couple of friends of mine. I showed one of them this followed by a couple of different bands, his comments "Your only mistake was starting with Unjustly Labeled, after hearing that nothing will ever sound heavy again."


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jun 14, 2013)

HEAVY. Like having a thousand pound gorilla sitting on your chest while exhaling. And yes, that is considered heavy in a good way!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jun 14, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Forgot to post here. Bought it on Bandcamp. Loving it.
> 
> I pointed it out to a couple of friends of mine. I showed one of them this followed by a couple of different bands, his comments "Your only mistake was starting with Unjustly Labeled, after hearing that nothing will ever sound heavy again."



Thank you for spreading word about my stuff! Appreciate it! 



jehu12141987 said:


> HEAVY. Like having a thousand pound gorilla sitting on your chest while exhaling. And yes, that is considered heavy in a good way!



Oh, trust me, it gets heavier. I'm already working on a full album, and if the EP is like a gorilla sitting on your chest, then what I'm working on now is like an elephant jumping on your ribcage!


----------



## kaffefilter (Jun 23, 2013)

Heavy stuff. Jävligt snyggt må jag säga.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jun 24, 2013)

Kul att det upskattas! Fan, va ovant de är att skriva på svenska. 

I've got a thread up in recording studio with more stuff, kinda a progress log for the album wip for those interested: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...8-string-down-10-semitones-played-slower.html


----------



## DeKay (Jun 29, 2013)

Really loving this album, it's one of a kind for sure. Make sure to keep that own "style" for your next album


----------



## DeKay (Aug 9, 2013)

Still listening to this monster


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Aug 15, 2013)

Came here to say that I regularly listen to your stuff. It's not only HEAVY but also very well composed.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Aug 15, 2013)

Schizo Sapiens said:


> Came here to say that I regularly listen to your stuff. It's not only HEAVY but also very well composed.



Thanks! And I was thinking of including a rerelease of this EP with better production when I release that full album, but don't worry, I'm not gonna pull a Tesseract! It's gonna be an addon, not half of the new release! 

If you wanna follow the progress of said album, I've got a progress thread over at Recording studio: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...8-string-down-10-semitones-played-slower.html


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey, I released my first full album "Lost Within" on bandcamp! Most material is played with G#0 as the lowest note. Check it out!



Download here:
https://unjustlylabeled.bandcamp.com/album/lost-within

Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## MFB (Sep 16, 2013)

Doom metal you say?
I'll be checking this when I get home.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 16, 2013)

yesss, awesome stuff man


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Sep 16, 2013)

MFB said:


> Doom metal you say?
> I'll be checking this when I get home.



Well, doom is the primary influence in this, but there are a lot of different influences at work here. Black metal, doom, post, sludge, so it's kinda hard to hammer down to a single genre.



mnemonic said:


> yesss, awesome stuff man



Glad to hear it!


----------



## SeaBeast (Sep 16, 2013)

That was cool! Loved the atmosphere at the begining too.


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 16, 2013)

Cool atmosphere. I don't really think the 10 string guitar is doing anything beneficial to the sound here though. When the vocals and drums are going full force, the guitar just sounds like it's making flubs and wubs, foregoing pitch altogether. The bass sounds really good though.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Sep 16, 2013)

Fookin' heavy!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Sep 17, 2013)

Eptaceros said:


> Cool atmosphere. I don't really think the 10 string guitar is doing anything beneficial to the sound here though. When the vocals and drums are going full force, the guitar just sounds like it's making flubs and wubs, foregoing pitch altogether. The bass sounds really good though.



Well, technically it's a downtuned 8-string flubbing around there, and I disagree with saying that it doesn't do anything for the sound. That rumbly mess gives the mix a kind of texture I rarely hear out there. But then again, It's not easy to be objective with your own creations. Anyways, like I said in my progress thread over at recording studio, I'm probably gonna switch to the Open B style tuning heard on Fractured and Translucent Existence from here on out.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Sep 18, 2013)

So, a question. Where can I submit my album for review? I mean, most "larger" review sites/blogs won't touch something small time like my stuff. So I don't know where to turn. 

Also, I exist on Encyclopedia Metallium now somehow! Yay! Wonder who put me up there?
Unjustly Labeled - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives


----------



## Nats (Sep 18, 2013)

Ridiculously crushing. Is the bass in the same tuning as the guitars? Sounds higher, but more clear which is really what lends to the crush. The guitar's flub sound really adds a unique texture to the mix just like you said. Almost like the bass is the lead instrument. Pretty ....ing awesome.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Sep 18, 2013)

Nats said:


> Ridiculously crushing. Is the bass in the same tuning as the guitars? Sounds higher, but more clear which is really what lends to the crush. The guitar's flub sound really adds a unique texture to the mix just like you said. Almost like the bass is the lead instrument. Pretty ....ing awesome.



Yeah, the bass is tuned in unison. I try to let it drive the rhythm while the guitars fill out the sound around it, rather than just having it provide low end for the guitars. I've always liked it when producers let the bass be a part of the music. Too many bassists out there are just completely cut out from the mix.


----------



## HANIAK (Sep 18, 2013)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> So, a question. Where can I submit my album for review? I mean, most "larger" review sites/blogs won't touch something small time like my stuff. So I don't know where to turn.



Start by searching and contacting small blogs on your country first and around the world next. Google is your friend 

Awesome album. Heavy as hell!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 18, 2013)

Sounds massive and disgusting! Very nice, man!


----------



## callankirk (Sep 18, 2013)

This is devastatingly heavy. Fuggin loving it!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Sep 18, 2013)

callankirk said:


> This is devastatingly heavy. Fuggin loving it!



Glad to hear it!



MF_Kitten said:


> Sounds massive and disgusting! Very nice, man!



And a special thanks goes out to this guy! Seeing a Norwegian owning an Agile was what gave me the courage to order one for myself! This was waaaay back when I was still a lurker BTW. Anyways, thanks dude! I probably wouldn't have made this if I hadn't seen this vid:


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 1, 2013)

So I wanted to ask, since I'm completely in the dark about stuff like this. Can I like, send this to a label or something? Get signed, printed and shit? I mean, I might be overestimating the appeal of my music, but considering my situation, that's really the only thing that makes sense right now. Can someone enlighten me here?


----------



## Datura (Oct 1, 2013)

Is there any benefit to sending it to a label


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 1, 2013)

Datura said:


> Is there any benefit to sending it to a label


I have no ....ing clue, that's why I'm asking! 

It's feels like involving someone else who has something to benefit from my music reaching an audience would be a good thing. That way I just have to worry about making music. But I don't know if I'm naive in thinking it'll benefit me in any way. As I said, I'm in the dark, and wondering if someone can enlighten me on the topic.


----------



## Nmaster (Oct 2, 2013)

Dude, this is sick as ....! I love it, excellent job. Seriously.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 5, 2013)

Alright. As soon as my Encyclopedia Metallium entry became publicly visible I got a distribution offer from a french company. Problem is that I cannot provide any physical copies. 



Nmaster said:


> Dude, this is sick as ....! I love it, excellent job. Seriously.



Good to hear man!


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 5, 2013)

Fvck this is serious shit. 

Not kidding, i have a crushing sound system, and this sounds f'n huge.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Oct 5, 2013)

Crushing and disgusting, yeah !  Great atmosphere. The world needs to hear this.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm not finding a lot of "Doom" in this. What are your primary influences in that regard?


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 6, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I'm not finding a lot of "Doom" in this. What are your primary influences in that regard?



Influences for this album are kinda hard to pin down. But if you listen to Den Förgångna Viljan Att Fortsätta, Abandonment and the latter half of Inescapable Terror you can hear a lot of doom metal I'd say. If you can come up with a more fitting genre to describe my music, feel free to post it!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 6, 2013)

this is good man! already shared this on my blog's FB


----------



## vbvxnnczhuang (Oct 6, 2013)

Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 7, 2013)

Dude, this shit is sick! Vocals are not necessarily my thing, but the music is floor punching!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 7, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> Dude, this shit is sick! Vocals are not necessarily my thing, but the music is floor punching!



Yeah, I get what you're sayin', not everyone can stomach guttural growls. But for me it's a case of playing to my strengths and avoiding my weaknesses. I'd rather have "good" growls than bad clean singing. Unless I start doing some collaborative work with a vocalist, there probably aren't gonna be much in the way of clean vox.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 18, 2013)

Would it be in bad taste to do a little bump? If it is, I'll post something album related. I was gonna start up a limited batch of physical copies using a printer capable of printing on the actual cd, but I got burned by a defect printer! 

I was gonna make a youtube vid about the process of printing without having to rely on overpriced services, but that'll have to wait until a replacement printer comes in the mail.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 18, 2013)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> Yeah, I get what you're sayin', not everyone can stomach guttural growls. But for me it's a case of playing to my strengths and avoiding my weaknesses. I'd rather have "good" growls than bad clean singing. Unless I start doing some collaborative work with a vocalist, there probably aren't gonna be much in the way of clean vox.


 

I have nothing against gutturals, but to my ear these sound like really, really, really quiet "screams" produced to sound loud. I could be wrong, but that is the vibe I get. Either way man, I listen to this shit at work like daily!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 18, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> I have nothing against gutturals, but to my ear these sound like really, really, really quiet "screams" produced to sound loud. I could be wrong, but that is the vibe I get. Either way man, I listen to this shit at work like daily!



Oh, I can explain that with a vid I've used before:

If you listen there, him yelling "c'mon!" is much louder than his growls, and that guy is considered one of the most solid guttural growlers ever by some people. So that style of growls which don't use the vocal chords at all is a different beast to fvck around with.

The fact that I first started doing vox very recently, combined with my inexperience as a mixing guy probably means that I've done something wrong somewhere as well. I'll have to look into that. Glad you like the music though!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

THIS SOUNDS LIKE A STAMPEDE OF RHINOCEROSES TRAMPLING BABY DUCKS!!! \m/

The "flub" of the low guitar tuning reminds me of Steve Brooks of Floor/Torche's "bomb tuning," he plays open A on a six-shooter with a bass string in the lowest spot tuned to the lowest "note" it can go to without just rattling, and when he hammers it with the bass and drums it sounds like a nuclear fcking explosion.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, that explains it. I like Disfiguring the Goddess, but I have the same issue with Big C's vox, too...


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 18, 2013)

wheresthefbomb said:


> THIS SOUNDS LIKE A STAMPEDE OF RHINOCEROSES TRAMPLING BABY DUCKS!!! \m/
> 
> The "flub" of the low guitar tuning reminds me of Steve Brooks of Floor/Torche's "bomb tuning," he plays open A on a six-shooter with a bass string in the lowest spot tuned to the lowest "note" it can go to without just rattling, and when he hammers it with the bass and drums it sounds like a nuclear fcking explosion.



Hmm, this is the second time someone's compared me to Torche, and I can't hear any similarities. Can you provide an example of Floor/Torche doing this?



GunpointMetal said:


> Well, that explains it. I like Disfiguring the Goddess, but I have the same issue with Big C's vox, too...



Oh good, I was worried I'd done something wrong, but if you have the same problem with Big C, then I don't have to worry about it!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 18, 2013)

If you're doing what YOU want, and people appreciate, you're doing it right man! I'll be listening to whatever you put out next!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 18, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> If you're doing what YOU want, and people appreciate, you're doing it right man! I'll be listening to whatever you put out next!



Awww, that's sweet! 

I'll definitely be doing more stuff like this. Maybe start working some other instruments into the mix too. Here's something I posted in recording studio which might give you an idea of what I wanna work into future releases:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bfpwvisiugce8dx/A Hymn for a Bland Tuesday.mp3


----------



## flyingV (Oct 18, 2013)

Love it! I listened to the full EP already a couple of times, nice to hear a different kind of brutal than the usual blastbeats-in-your-face stuff that I usually listen to. Are those drums recorded or programmed?


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 18, 2013)

flyingV said:


> Love it! I listened to the full EP already a couple of times, nice to hear a different kind of brutal than the usual blastbeats-in-your-face stuff that I usually listen to. Are those drums recorded or programmed?



They're programmed. I've haven't really gotten very good at doing that stuff yet though. It's something I'll work harder on for my next release. Need to study some drummers who don't do too much blast beat/double bass stuff.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> Hmm, this is the second time someone's compared me to Torche, and I can't hear any similarities. Can you provide an example of Floor/Torche doing this?



Yeah sure, here's a great example of the "bomb" in effect with Torche:



And with Floor:


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Oct 19, 2013)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> So that style of growls which don't use the vocal chords at all is a different beast to fvck around with.



Well the fact that they don't use the actual vocal chords doesn't inherently make them quiet; false-chord screaming is usually much louder than fry. It's just that with gutturals your false-chords are held so loose that most of the air you use just passes through.

I like your vocals, to be totally honest. They've got good texture, and the use of tight filtering and effects is great.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 20, 2013)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Yeah sure, here's a great example of the "bomb" in effect with Torche:



There it is! I was wondering what was similar, and what it ended up being was only the fact that we both make use of the brown note! 

But really, apart from that brown note, there's nothing similar in style, composition or tone, so the comparison is a little too focused on which notes we hit. I mean, no one calls Isis djent just cause they hit a low F# on Celestial right?



Narrillnezzurh said:


> Well the fact that they don't use the actual vocal chords doesn't inherently make them quiet; false-chord screaming is usually much louder than fry. It's just that with gutturals your false-chords are held so loose that most of the air you use just passes through.
> 
> I like your vocals, to be totally honest. They've got good texture, and the use of tight filtering and effects is great.



Ah, thanks for the slightly more scientific explanation, shows how little I still know about vocals! 

Glad to hear so much positive opinions of my vox too. I'm still not 100% confident in 'em yet, cause I know they're slightly lacking in power and technique among some other things. But the one thing I'm proud of is the rumbly bottom they just naturally seem to have even on "higher notes".


----------



## Datura (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't listen to anyone about the vocals, they're great.


----------



## Axe Cop (Oct 21, 2013)

I've started using your music to torture arestees with bad attitudes. If I have to take them to county it's the longest 15 minutes of their lives. If that isn't a compliment I don't know what is.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 21, 2013)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> There it is! I was wondering what was similar, and what it ended up being was only the fact that we both make use of the brown note!
> 
> But really, apart from that brown note, there's nothing similar in style, composition or tone, so the comparison is a little too focused on which notes we hit. I mean, no one calls Isis djent just cause they hit a low F# on Celestial right?



For sure, I didn't mean to imply any other connection, it's just not something I hear often. Keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## icos211 (Oct 21, 2013)

When I listen to this, I feel like I'm going into the middle of the densest jungle, past where Kurtz found his "heart of Darkness", to the most secluded area the universe has created, where there is not even a photon of light to be found. Then, as I sit there, a 900 lb gorilla bashes in my head with a rock at every single strike of a guitar note for 30 minutes, until my mind has been so physically annihilated that I am surprised I can move after the music stops. The only other time I have felt like this is listening to Meshuggah's Catch 33. God damn this is great music that you have created.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 21, 2013)

I suggest you to contact Ed Veter aka Infidel Amsterdam via youtube 
Infidelamsterdam - YouTube
that might be a good starting point


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 21, 2013)

icos211 said:


> When I listen to this, I feel like I'm going into the middle of the densest jungle, past where Kurtz found his "heart of Darkness", to the most secluded area the universe has created, where there is not even a photon of light to be found. Then, as I sit there, a 900 lb gorilla bashes in my head with a rock at every single strike of a guitar note for 30 minutes, until my mind has been so physically annihilated that I am surprised I can move after the music stops. The only other time I have felt like this is listening to Meshuggah's Catch 33. God damn this is great music that you have created.



This is a beautiful review! It's interesting that you say specifically Catch 33, since that's my favorite shuggah album!



Axe Cop said:


> I've started using your music to torture arestees with bad attitudes. If I have to take them to county it's the longest 15 minutes of their lives. If that isn't a compliment I don't know what is.



And this is beautiful justice! Give the bad guys a taste of crushing dread given musical form before they get the slammer! 




Datura said:


> Don't listen to anyone about the vocals, they're great.



And this just makes me really happy to read. It might be some kind of self-confidence issue that's keeping me from accepting the praise I've gotten for my vox so far. 



OmegaSlayer said:


> I suggest you to contact Ed Veter aka Infidel Amsterdam via youtube
> Infidelamsterdam - YouTube
> that might be a good starting point



I'll get right on that when I get that printer ready. It seems the guy is a physical media kinda guy who doesn't really touch download only stuff.


----------



## Axe Cop (Oct 21, 2013)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> And this is beautiful justice! Give the bad guys a taste of crushing dread given musical form before they get the slammer!



We have this old crazy schizophrenic tweaker in town that loves to get high and call 911 repeatedly saying there are people in his house. The guy is a trip once you get in him custody and transport him to the mental hospital. He thinks people are pointing guns at him and trying to shove C4 up his ass. I've got all kinds of crazy stories about this guy.

Last week I got a call to his house and he refused to come to the door. This would make the 4th time an officer had been to his house that day. We get pretty tired of the guy pretty fast and I wasn't leaving until he came out. I pull my up in the driveway and start playing your music through the PA trying to coax him out. I had several neighbors come out on their front porch and wonder what was going on. Eventually he came out, I'm not sure if it was the music or not but I like to think it was. I had to transport him 3 hours across the state that night so we listened to a mix of your music and silent hill soundtracks. Made for an entertaining voyage.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Oct 21, 2013)

To be honest, I was really excited to hear this. Yet, I'm actually very disappointed. I don't think the 10 string tuning does this any justice. Also, This really DOESN'T sound like doom metal. I mean, that low range chug riff in the beginning sounds more like a deathcore-esque breakdown. Later on it gets more "doom"ish I guess, but the vocal is very death core-styled. I mean, if you're looking to write Funeral Doom stuff, take listens to the masters of it before you try anything. Also, I'm wondering what triggered you to write and record this. Was it because you're into doom metal? Or because you got a 10 string tuning and thought "Hey, let me try to do some of the heaviest music around. Let's try some doom metal!". I mean, the oldschool masters of doom metal were primarily in standard tuning. They didn't need to tune low to be the heaviest ....ing thing on the planet. Give a listen to bands like Skepticism, The Ruins of Beverast (ESPECIALLY the new record "Blood Vaults" - It's one of the best doom pieces I've heard in awhile.), Candlemass, Asphyx, Disma, Evoken, etc. 

I hope this wasn't too harsh. I really just want to give you an accurate feedback based on what I know doom/funeral doom metal to be. I'm really not trying to be one of those elitist assholes who tries to a put a very specific subgenre to everything I hear. But for future stuff, if you're simply into just doom metal, try just standard tuning or D standard. Maybe use a 7 string with either of those tunings with the low B or A. If you were really just trying to find an outfit for a 10 string, I'm sure some interesting progressive music could come out of that. Or maybe some insane technical death metal or whatnot.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Oct 21, 2013)

It's not doom metal. Move on.


----------



## Eladamri (Oct 21, 2013)

I wouldn't call it doom either. But it is pretty ....ing good. Closer to post-metal, sludge kinda sound. Relentless and really awesome.


----------



## 7stg (Oct 21, 2013)

This is awesome. 

Skip the middle man. Find a shop that can produce CD's, and get a print shop that can produce a glossy liner. Get with amazon and itunes and start selling FLAC's, AAC's or mp3's. 

This is worth a read, http://www.aeon666.com/2013/10 something to learn from. Sad to see he never broke even much less made a profit, even after 12 years and world tours. Good reason to buy the cd's and go to the shows of the bands you like.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 21, 2013)

Decapitated666 said:


> To be honest, I was really excited to hear this. Yet, I'm actually very disappointed. I don't think the 10 string tuning does this any justice. Also, This really DOESN'T sound like doom metal. I mean, that low range chug riff in the beginning sounds more like a deathcore-esque breakdown. Later on it gets more "doom"ish I guess, but the vocal is very death core-styled. I mean, if you're looking to write Funeral Doom stuff, take listens to the masters of it before you try anything. Also, I'm wondering what triggered you to write and record this. Was it because you're into doom metal? Or because you got a 10 string tuning and thought "Hey, let me try to do some of the heaviest music around. Let's try some doom metal!". I mean, the oldschool masters of doom metal were primarily in standard tuning. They didn't need to tune low to be the heaviest ....ing thing on the planet. Give a listen to bands like Skepticism, The Ruins of Beverast (ESPECIALLY the new record "Blood Vaults" - It's one of the best doom pieces I've heard in awhile.), Candlemass, Asphyx, Disma, Evoken, etc.
> 
> I hope this wasn't too harsh. I really just want to give you an accurate feedback based on what I know doom/funeral doom metal to be. I'm really not trying to be one of those elitist assholes who tries to a put a very specific subgenre to everything I hear. But for future stuff, if you're simply into just doom metal, try just standard tuning or D standard. Maybe use a 7 string with either of those tunings with the low B or A. If you were really just trying to find an outfit for a 10 string, I'm sure some interesting progressive music could come out of that. Or maybe some insane technical death metal or whatnot.



I don't think you're being harsh here, you're presenting your opinion in a passably respectable manner, so I won't dismiss it just because it's negative. I'll provide some answers and counterpoints though.

The first thing I want to bring up is the bands you're comparing my music to. I never say in my posts here, or on any other place that I'm influenced by old school doom metal. I also do not have any interest in those bands at all, they're just not my thing. I'm more of a "new school" kinda guy no matter what kind of music we're talking about, and I think my music reflects that. I understand that you were left disappointed when your expectations did not match up with what you got. But why exactly did you expect old school doom metal?

The second is accusing me of only wanting to "make the heaviest music evah". I never had a goal of creating the heaviest thing ever, my goal was to make every element of my arrangement have a suffocating feeling (for lack of a better explanation), and I think the extremely low guitar tuning contributes towards that quite well and creates a texture I rarely hear, and one that I've never heard used in this particular way.

The third thing I want to adress is the genre thing. I know there are a lot more influences at play in my music than just doom metal. Post, sludge, black, core, whatever. My vocals are primarily influenced by a grindcore vocalist, my riffs are influenced by whatever strikes my fancy at the time, so what? Alright, it might be my fault for not possessing the clairvoyance necessary to predict that some people would not agree that my music is doom metal.

So to conclude this stream of consciousness post I want to bring up your advice for future releases. Ok, I understand that this is not your style of music. But telling me to completely change what I'm doing to go copy what's already been done to death is just silly. I really don't understand why you posted that at all, and it's why my tone probably gets nastier the further I get into this post. But at this point I think I've adressed most of what you posted. If there's anything else, or if I misunderstood something, feel free to post again.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2013)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> The third thing I want to adress is the genre thing. I know there are a lot more influences at play in my music than just doom metal. Post, sludge, black, core, whatever. My vocals are primarily influenced by a grindcore vocalist, my riffs are influenced by whatever strikes my fancy at the time, so what? Alright, it might be my fault for not possessing the clairvoyance necessary to predict that some people would not agree that my music is doom metal.



Sounds like you've been...



Unjustly Labeled! 

Seriously though, this is great and pretty unique, keep it up!


----------



## brutus627 (Oct 22, 2013)

this stuff is sick dude...love the vocals, they really compliment the low tuning.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 22, 2013)

People who can't hear the doom influences in this need to listen to some bands like Coffins or Ahab. Not all doom and doom-influenced bands sound like Sabbath, Candlemass, or St. Vitus.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought this was really good man! Awesome stuff. Sounded like a hella down-tuned Corrupted!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 22, 2013)

Axe Cop said:


> We have this old crazy schizophrenic tweaker in town that loves to get high and call 911 repeatedly saying there are people in his house. The guy is a trip once you get in him custody and transport him to the mental hospital. He thinks people are pointing guns at him and trying to shove C4 up his ass. I've got all kinds of crazy stories about this guy.
> 
> Last week I got a call to his house and he refused to come to the door. This would make the 4th time an officer had been to his house that day. We get pretty tired of the guy pretty fast and I wasn't leaving until he came out. I pull my up in the driveway and start playing your music through the PA trying to coax him out. I had several neighbors come out on their front porch and wonder what was going on. Eventually he came out, I'm not sure if it was the music or not but I like to think it was. I had to transport him 3 hours across the state that night so we listened to a mix of your music and silent hill soundtracks. Made for an entertaining voyage.



Dude, that's almost too mean!  My music combined with Silent Hill? If he was tweaked out he must've been terrified when you arrived! Like, a look in his eyes that says "I've seen the end, no one will be spared..." I imagine you going "Now be a good boy or we take another trip!" 



7stg said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> Skip the middle man. Find a shop that can produce CD's, and get a print shop that can produce a glossy liner. Get with amazon and itunes and start selling FLAC's, AAC's or mp3's.
> 
> This is worth a read, Aeon666.com » 2013 » October something to learn from. Sad to see he never broke even much less made a profit, even after 12 years and world tours. Good reason to buy the cd's and go to the shows of the bands you like.



I've got a plan which will allow me to cut out even that part. I'll print 'em myself. I'm just waiting for a replacement printer.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> People who can't hear the doom influences in this need to listen to some bands like Coffins or Ahab. Not all doom and doom-influenced bands sound like Sabbath, Candlemass, or St. Vitus.



That's it! When I think doom I think stuff like Ahab, Electric Wizard, Yob and The 11th Hour, rather than Candlemass or the like.



Dr Zoidberg said:


> Sounds like you've been...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god, my sides!  You are a beautiful human being, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## DeKay (Oct 23, 2013)

Make sure to include more whispering and some more clean vocals on the next album it really fits  also creepy ambiental effects that go along or build up some epic outros, you definitly can do that 

Maybe I get a small place as clean vocalist in your next album :3?


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 26, 2013)

ANNOUNCEMENT

EP has been rereleased! It now uses the same production as Lost Within! Here's a direct link: https://unjustlylabeled.bandcamp.com/album/unjustly-labeled




DeKay said:


> Make sure to include more whispering and some more clean vocals on the next album it really fits  also creepy ambiental effects that go along or build up some epic outros, you definitly can do that
> 
> Maybe I get a small place as clean vocalist in your next album :3?



Sure dude! If you can find time!


----------



## guitareben (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't listen to (or like) doom metal (and the other similar subgenres), but that was MonstrousXD 

Cool atmosphere at the beggining, and the 10 string (G#0) sounds like nothing I've ever heard before XD


----------



## DeKay (Oct 26, 2013)

This is an massive improvement to the sound before. I don't know how to call that sound but all I can think of is "motherf#cker"


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm giving this thread a bump for a new material WIP teaser! 

https://soundcloud.com/unjustly-labeled/new-material-teaser-1

Still waiting on that fvcking printer...


----------



## DeKay (Nov 24, 2013)

Den Förgångna Viljan Att Fortsätta <3 that melody!


----------



## Khaerruhl (Nov 24, 2013)

I like!

Gonna download the album, give it a few listens before I go to sleep and see what happens!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Dec 15, 2013)

Giving this thread a bump because I got the printer now. First prototype:













I still need some kind of laquer/protective coating for this though.


----------



## ChaNce (Dec 15, 2013)

Why in the world in 2014 (soon) are you making discs? Post it on CDBaby, let them do distribution, and do your own promotion. 

It's not easy, but nothing is. CDs suck, are expensive, and no one uses CD players anymore


----------



## Necris (Dec 15, 2013)

The new clip reminds me a little bit of Tyranny or Doom:VS, if you tuned their stuff waaaay down.
It sounds much more like doom to me than anything on the first release, which struck me as yet another band attempting to emulate Meshuggah, I didn't bother with the second one as a result.


----------



## djentbojangle (Dec 16, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey there, just wanted to share my latest release here:

Free download here: https://unjustlylabeled.bandcamp.com/

I'm having a hard time trying to figure out just what it is that I've created here, that's why I call it experimental. Check it out if you like weird, extremely low tuned stuff!


----------



## Peculate (Dec 28, 2013)

WHOAH, that is some of the lowest guitar I've ever heard. So heavy... What's the tuning? And how do you set up your guitar for that? Haha. I use drop-E on my 8-string, and my 8th string is already obnoxiously thick. 

Do you just double bass in unison? 

Also, great mix and mastering! What mixing/mastering plugins do you use?

Fantastic job! I don't usually listen to this kind of music, but I enjoyed the album.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Dec 28, 2013)

Peculate said:


> WHOAH, that is some of the lowest guitar I've ever heard. So heavy... What's the tuning? And how do you set up your guitar for that? Haha. I use drop-E on my 8-string, and my 8th string is already obnoxiously thick.
> 
> Do you just double bass in unison?
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you like it! I'm tuned to drop B0 on this album (my older material is mostly in G#0). My guitar really didn't need much setup in order to play well/intonate correctly actually. Using a 90 string for the B0 gives me around 14 pounds of tension, which I'm quite comfortable playing at.

And I do indeed play the bass in unison. Would be pretty ridiculous getting any sort of sound out of a bass tuned an octave below that! 

The only stuff I use for mastering is Izotope Ozone 4 and Aradaz Maximizer. And from Ozone I'm really just using the multiband compressor to get that solid chunk of low end going.


----------



## jwade (Dec 28, 2013)

The Scream scared my cats, a lot 

Love this though, I got a Dimmu Borgir vibe. Almost like black sludge metal.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dude, I listened to this stuff when you made your 10 string thread. This music has to be played LOUD!! I love it, still requesting some kind of video playthrough or demo or something.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Dec 28, 2013)

jwade said:


> The Scream scared my cats, a lot
> 
> Love this though, I got a Dimmu Borgir vibe. Almost like black sludge metal.



Heh, my cat got used to weird noises coming from my room a long time ago! 

You're pretty spot on with the sludge black metal thing. I think I was even listening to Dimmu Borgir at the time! In Sorte Diaboli to be specific. Dunno what people think of that album in general, but I think it's the best one they've done. 



jonajon91 said:


> Dude, I listened to this stuff when you made your 10 string thread. This music has to be played LOUD!! I love it, still requesting some kind of video playthrough or demo or something.



Oh right, I forgot about that! I never did any video...


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 28, 2013)

And... bought!


----------



## flaik (Dec 28, 2013)

Evil as always


----------



## DeKay (Dec 30, 2013)

This makes me want to grab an sledgehammer and destroy everything. In reality im sitting here bouncing around in my chair, great EP man!


----------



## Nats (Dec 30, 2013)

Will listen as soon as this other song I'm listening to is over.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 2, 2014)

This is Industrial.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jan 2, 2014)

abandonist said:


> This is Industrial.


Indeed! It says so on bandcamp, glad you noticed! It would've said so in the thread title if I hadn't hit the wordcount limit.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh word! I didn't go to the bandcamp page, I listened through the video. Seemed like you weren't sure what to call it in the OP.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jan 2, 2014)

abandonist said:


> Oh word! I didn't go to the bandcamp page, I listened through the video. Seemed like you weren't sure what to call it in the OP.


Well, what I meant is the fact that the other guy who called it sludge black metal wasn't wrong either right? It's got so many influences at play that it's hard to go with something to advertise it as... But I'm happy to hear someone noticing the industrial influences even without looking at the tags!


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome, just got an email from bandcamp saying you released something new, so I had to check to see if you made a thread. 

At work now but I will check it out later on.


Edit- awesome. I like how it doesn't just sound like a rehash of your older stuff. Guitars also sound better, imo. Maybe because they aren't as low?


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jan 12, 2014)

Could this be a shameless bump for more exposure? Why I think it is!


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mmmm... A very worthy bump indeed


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey, I just released a new EP, check it out!



Download link here:
Injustice | Unjustly Labeled

So I tried a sorta weird production for this one. It's got this fizziness to it, but it's surprisingly clear all things considered.

Any comments? I'll answer any questions you may have as well!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 30, 2014)

The bass tone on this is epic. 

Edit: Just listened to the whole thing. Wow, I enjoyed that Way more than I thought I would. Heavy as fvck.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks dude, I'm pretty proud of how well it cuts through the mix!


----------



## DeKay (Feb 6, 2014)

Very tight! Keeping up the quality as usual unjustly labeled! Very inspiring!


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 6, 2014)

Dude... Holy sh!t this tone is *MASSIVE*. I dig it.


----------



## Nats (Feb 6, 2014)

Solid as usual.


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 6, 2014)

Honestly I still think you have yet to top your Bizzaro EP. Hailing the senses is still by far your best song. I love that EP to death. Also, the new EP has a lot of angsty song names. You okay over there?


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Feb 6, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Honestly I still think you have yet to top your Bizzaro EP. Hailing the senses is still by far your best song. I love that EP to death. Also, the new EP has a lot of angsty song names. You okay over there?



Well, I have to justify my bandname at times dude! 

Also, if you love Bizarro, then you're gonna love what I'm working on now, since it's pretty much a sequel musically and stylistically, but refined. The biggest difference being that I'm playing a 34" 6 string on this one, making a true G#0 viable!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 6, 2014)

^That's pretty wicked dude. 
I've really been wearing out this release on my bus rides to class lately. It's like Bongripper+Meshuggah+Rammstein.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Feb 7, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> ^That's pretty wicked dude.
> I've really been wearing out this release on my bus rides to class lately. It's like Bongripper+Meshuggah+Rammstein.



Wow, that's pretty high praise I'd say! 

Also, I'll post some kinda teaser when I feel I've got the material to back it up. I feel like it's time for a full album of Bizarro like stuff with a more experimental flavour to it, but then again, you never know how these things turn out until they're done!


----------



## crg123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> Well, I have to justify my bandname at times dude!
> 
> Also, if you love Bizarro, then you're gonna love what I'm working on now, since it's pretty much a sequel musically and stylistically, but refined. The biggest difference being that I'm playing a 34" 6 string on this one, making a true G#0 viable!



What kind of guitar are you using that's 34" scale!? Is it a modded bass or a custom? We want pictures!

As always this is great! Keep it up man.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, as promised, here's a teaser for what I'm working on at the moment:

https://soundcloud.com/unjustly-labeled/teaser-track

Dunno if I'm gonna be able to make an entire album with it though, since the piece of shit cheap ass bass I was using is so uncomfortable to play on that my arms and fingers got this absurd pain going, which made me unable to even type on a keyboard or play my non shit instruments for a few days...


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 18, 2014)

Time for a better bass!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Feb 19, 2014)

GunpointMetal said:


> Time for a better bass!



Yeah. Although that might be more of a problem with me than the instrument, I dunno. I easily get pains in my arms, fingers and back (might be why I like playing with 14 pounds of tension).

So it's back to the drawing board for me if I want a 34 scale instrument for guitars. I've thought about grabbing some kinda Fender P-bass in parts with no holes cut out in it, and just putting 6 single string bridges on it sorta like a simpler version of what this guy did:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3529378-post6.html


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Feb 26, 2014)

Alright! New album out! Check it out!



Download here:
Grotesque | Unjustly Labeled

I'm really happy with how this turned out! It feels like I've got a weird unique style going here. Everything was recorded without any guitars at all, only bass.

Tell me what you think about it!


----------



## flyingV (Feb 26, 2014)

damn dude, your stuff is just insane.
The atmospheric Soundtrack of a never ending Nightmare, the part around 7:25 sounds like an army of pure evil marching through the listeners brain...


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Feb 26, 2014)

flyingV said:


> damn dude, your stuff is just insane.
> The atmospheric Soundtrack of a never ending Nightmare, the part around 7:25 sounds like an army of pure evil marching through the listeners brain...



Glad to hear it! I've always liked that kinda atmospheric black metal-ish stuff, so it's great to hear that I succeeded somewhat in that regard


----------



## Nats (Feb 26, 2014)

Will listen to tomorrow at work.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, I'm starting to get why people always post their releases in recording studio even though they probably aren't supposed to. It's because threads posted in general music die almost immediately...


----------



## abandonist (Feb 28, 2014)

Thou are not AAL, Dream Theater, Meshuggah, or those deathcore bands.

They can't talk about anything else.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 28, 2014)

abandonist said:


> Thou are not AAL, Dream Theater, Meshuggah, or those deathcore bands.
> 
> They can't talk about anything else.


Bullshit, I love Unjustly Labeled's music. I just never got around to this thread.


----------



## Necris (Feb 28, 2014)

I think if you started a megathread for your stuff it might fare better. You're certainly productive enough.

Your stuff is starting to get a sped-up-Tyranny sort of vibe to it; much improved from the Meshuggah clone beginnings.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Mar 1, 2014)

abandonist said:


> Thou are not AAL, Dream Theater, Meshuggah, or those deathcore bands.
> 
> They can't talk about anything else.



Too true mate... Oh well, not much we can do about that. People talk about what they like, and apparently they really like those bands.



AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Bullshit, I love Unjustly Labeled's music. I just never got around to this thread.



I'm glad to hear that, not so much the never getting around to post part though! 



Necris said:


> I think if you started a megathread for your stuff it might fare better. You're certainly productive enough.
> 
> Your stuff is starting to get a sped-up-Tyranny sort of vibe to it; much improved from the Meshuggah clone beginnings.



It seems the mods agrees with you on the megathread bit! Too bad I can't edit in a proper OP though. 

I'd also agree with you saying that the further I get away from my "inspiration" from Meshuggah, the better. I just can't help it at this point. Stopped listening to them ages ago, but that shit sticks with ya.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 1, 2014)

Almost through listening to Grotesque right now- really enjoying it!

I have to say, though, the bass held up well enough on its own where guitars would have been unnecessary.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 1, 2014)

I didn't know there was a dedicated thread for this music (Dat mod edit). Can't say i'm not a bit of a fanboy myself.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Mar 2, 2014)

Demiurge said:


> Almost through listening to Grotesque right now- really enjoying it!
> 
> I have to say, though, the bass held up well enough on its own where guitars would have been unnecessary.



The interesting thing about playing a 5 string bass when I'm used to an 8 string guitar is how after the switch, I never really felt like I lacked range. I mean, the only real difference is that I played the highest string more frequently, and I played it beyond the 12th fret at some points! 



jonajon91 said:


> I didn't know there was a dedicated thread for this music (Dat mod edit). Can't say i'm not a bit of a fanboy myself.



Y'know, I never thought I needed a megathread before, but then I looked at my facebook page and noticed that I've released 2 EPs and a full album in 3 months! How tha fvck did that happen!? 

It feels like it was just recently that I was struggling to find enough "inspiration" to make a 3 minute track, and now I'm just shitting this out at a disquieting pace. Maybe this is what happens when you've found your style or something? Anyways, I'm glad to hear some people out there like it, since I'm making the music I want to make!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Mar 18, 2014)

Just thought I'd post here what I'm currently working on:

https://soundcloud.com/unjustly-labeled/industrial-short-teaser

Tortured screams courtesy of forums user DeKay! I even put that vocal clip into Kontakt 5 so I could make a ridiculous gay joke about having "sampled" him 

For serious though, I think synths might have the potential to sound even nastier than guitars and bass, so I've been experimenting with that for a little while, and now I've got something which actually sounds good enough to put out an album with. Speaking of, I've got about 20 minutes of gnarly synth stuff finished already, so it seems I might continue this ridiculous trend of releasing something every month


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 18, 2014)

I've really liked what you've released ever since I heard the first demo you uploaded here. The thread was something like "I tuned my 8 string to 10 string tuning".

I mentioned your S/T album on my blog as one of the best releases of last year BTW.

Edit: Forgot to leave a link

daedricinfluence.weebly.com


----------



## HANIAK (Mar 18, 2014)

Go, go, go Unjustly-Labeled!! Kick ass and very original music. Me likes it.
(In my humble opinion) you just need to improve your fonttypes (logo and record title) on your front cover designs.


----------



## akinari (Mar 19, 2014)

New album sounds immense! Just listened to a bit of it on youtube, will probably give the whole thing a spin tomorrow. I've been following UL since the beginning and it has definitely come a long way.


----------



## DeKay (Mar 19, 2014)

So my voice is sampled now by Unjustly Labeled... aw shit let the torture begin!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Mar 19, 2014)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I've really liked what you've released ever since I heard the first demo you uploaded here. The thread was something like "I tuned my 8 string to 10 string tuning".
> 
> I mentioned your S/T album on my blog as one of the best releases of last year BTW.
> 
> ...



Oh, was just gonna ask for a link, but you already added that. Gonna give that a read! 



HANIAK said:


> Go, go, go Unjustly-Labeled!! Kick ass and very original music. Me likes it.
> (In my humble opinion) you just need to improve your fonttypes (logo and record title) on your front cover designs.



Dunno what you mean by logo, but the boring font issue is because I don't trust people to not dick me over via copyright bullshit (read the usage rights on some of those more metal looking "free" fonts available online and you'll know what I mean). So I stick to basic fonts where I know that someone isn't looking to dick me over. You might say that's paranoid as fvck, but, well, I am paranoid as fvck!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 19, 2014)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> Oh, was just gonna ask for a link, but you already added that. Gonna give that a read!


It's really short, just a rapid-fire review kind of thing for some of my favorite 2013 releases. I was thinking about writing a bit more in depth about the whole project at some point though.

If you have something you'd like me to mention there PM me the details.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Mar 25, 2014)

So I'm pretty much finished with the synth EP at this point. Just some small things here and there that I'm not sure if I should leave or edit. Like, if I should compress the shit out of the synth input to get the same intensity in the distortion over all the octaves, or if I should keep the natural dynamics of things (if you can even call something that distorted dynamic ).

In the meantime, coverart?


----------



## HANIAK (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks good, dude!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Mar 25, 2014)

HANIAK said:


> Looks good, dude!


Thanks man! Although I would've preferred to have some cover art that looks more mechanical/electronic/industrial in nature, that kinda stuff is far beyond my capabilities. But I still manage to match the feel and texture of the album with the cover art most of the time, so I'm not that bothered by it. Maybe some day, I'll actually try my hand at drawing, or maybe even just hackjob something together by photographing something and editing it to hell.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, Synthesized is out! Check it out!
Synthesized | Unjustly Labeled


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (May 11, 2014)

I just realized something. I have a megathread! I should post music shit I'm doing in here! 

So lately I've been focusing on squeazing out as many synth sounds as possible for my next album. Here's a sample of all the different synth sounds I've to work with now:

https://soundcloud.com/unjustly-labeled/electro-drone-stuffs

Dunno why, but it reeeallly reminds me of the Half-Life 2 soundtrack somehow. 

Also still working with bass as guitars, but they're not present on that track.


----------



## Datura (May 11, 2014)

Synthesized is really good


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (May 12, 2014)

Datura said:


> Synthesized is really good


Well, thank you! It was fun fvcking around with giving synths a guitar like distortion. I put them through amplitube 3, but I didn't use their amps or cabs, just the raw output of the distortion pedals. It was also fun playing around with those long slides and bends that'd only be possible with a fretless guitar/bass and a lot of experience.

Dunno why I talked about that, since no one asked anything. Maybe I just have too much time on my hands...


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Aug 21, 2014)

Alright, it's been a lot of downtime on my part lately with this project. I have been working on new music, but it's taking longer than usual to actually be satisfied with my output. In the meantime, I think I'm gonna post some b-side or bonus track stuff. Here's the first one:

https://soundcloud.com/unjustly-labeled/citadel-of-decadence

For a non-mangled listening experience, use of the download button comes highly recommended!


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 21, 2014)

God I love this stuff. Definitely preferring it to your synthesized stuff


----------



## Mikebai (Aug 21, 2014)

Great atmospherics.


----------



## crg123 (Aug 22, 2014)

I've been a fan since the beginning . Loving seeing you explore. Keep it up man.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! It feels good to have long standing fans around, makes the self doubt grow smaller!


----------



## Exiterrr (Aug 23, 2014)

Just found this thread. Great Music! Glad its around. Looking forward to future releases!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 16, 2014)

Alright, I'm putting up another b-side track. Full album still WIP.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/unjustly-labeled/merciless-savagery[/SC]


----------



## abandonist (Oct 17, 2014)

I like your music alright, but the band name is not great. Maybe it's the translation. 

Just sounds so generic - like a 3rd wave Korn cover band.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 17, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I like your music alright, but the band name is not great. Maybe it's the translation.
> 
> Just sounds so generic - like a 3rd wave Korn cover band.



But the band name is so goddamn brilliant! I mean, you just proved how ironically appropriate the name is! That's an unjust label, sir! 

Alright, bad non-joke out of the way, consider what my first release sounded like. It WAS pretty much Nu-Metal mixed with some shuggah and growling. Still is sometimes when I'm in a creative dead-zone. The name just sorta stuck, and I'm too lazy to switch now.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 17, 2014)

Fair enough!


----------



## Defi (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm sure more than half of music groups are not a big fan of their own names. Many people are not a big fan of their given (human) names. When I saw unjustly labeled I thought it was going to be pop punk.
Insert Shakespeare quote. 

Anyway, this is pretty cool. I like it. I might be interested in doing something collaboratory in the future if that's something that tickles your fancy.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 18, 2014)

I'd be glad to scream my head off over some tunes, but no one will like the sounds I make.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Feb 25, 2015)

Took about a year due to some shite, but I released a new album!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En6a3BcLSOM

Download at bandcamp as usual:
https://unjustlylabeled.bandcamp.com/album/beholder


----------



## HL7DS (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for your music dude!!!


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Feb 26, 2015)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> But the band name is so goddamn brilliant! I mean, you just proved how ironically appropriate the name is! That's an unjust label, sir!



Dude...all the times I've listened to your stuff that never even occurred to me. I gotta confess I kinda thought the name was whack too, but that is a friggin' sweet meta-pun. Unustly Labeled sounds kind of generic, so you think its generic...but its actually awesome and creative as hell..therefore Unjustly Labeled. It circles back in on itself lol

Glad you got new stuff out, definitely going to give it a listen later


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Feb 27, 2015)

Abaddon9112 said:


> Dude...all the times I've listened to your stuff that never even occurred to me. I gotta confess I kinda thought the name was whack too, but that is a friggin' sweet meta-pun. Unustly Labeled sounds kind of generic, so you think its generic...but its actually awesome and creative as hell..therefore Unjustly Labeled. It circles back in on itself lol
> 
> Glad you got new stuff out, definitely going to give it a listen later


Haha I was really into meta humour at the time, I mean, the first song I released in this project was called Crushing Monotony!


----------



## crg123 (Feb 27, 2015)

perfect timing I was just telling some people about you!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jun 10, 2015)

Just released an ambient-ish industrial sludge metal album.

Free download as always:
https://unjustlylabeled.bandcamp.com/album/ahriman


----------



## flyingV (Jun 12, 2015)

Dude, amazing as always. This .... is the soundtrack of every nightmare, ever. I love it 

I tried to tune my 7string an octave down by using my kemper's build-in pitch shifter, and I get quite satisfying results. Maybe I'll try to record something similar to your 'Lost Within' EP soon, huge inspiration for sure!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jun 15, 2015)

flyingV said:


> Dude, amazing as always. This .... is the soundtrack of every nightmare, ever. I love it
> 
> I tried to tune my 7string an octave down by using my kemper's build-in pitch shifter, and I get quite satisfying results. Maybe I'll try to record something similar to your 'Lost Within' EP soon, huge inspiration for sure!


Thanks man, and I'd love to hear your stuff someday! It's always fun to hear what other people do with that tonal area. I find 0th octave stuff very pleasant on my ears, 'cause I'm weird in that way!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Mar 11, 2016)

Alright, new album is out. Seems like it's become a habit of releasing a new full length every year around February-March! 

Download link:
https://unjustlylabeled.bandcamp.com/album/dystopia


----------



## jwade (Mar 12, 2016)

You somehow always release stuff on my paydays


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Mar 12, 2016)

jwade said:


> You somehow always release stuff on my paydays


It's a coincidence, I swear! 

Either way, thanks mate! Your patronage of the murky arts is appreciated


----------



## jwade (Mar 12, 2016)

Forever, man.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Jan 31, 2017)

Welp, dropped one of the albums. Specifically this one: https://unjustlylabeled.bandcamp.com/album/desolation

Kinda like b-sides of Dystopia, kinda more than that. Judge for yourselves! 

Next album from this project (the "band") is being built more from the Grotesque/Beholder style, but that's still far off from release.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 31, 2017)

New stuff is terrific! Definitely hitting the spot today.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 31, 2017)

Just happened to stumble into this thread and have a listen, and I love it!!


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Feb 4, 2017)

Demiurge said:


> New stuff is terrific! Definitely hitting the spot today.





BrailleDecibel said:


> Just happened to stumble into this thread and have a listen, and I love it!!



Glad to hear it!

Also, a general update on licensing and payment related things on my bandcamp releases. I have changed the "pay what you want" option to "free download", meaning I am no longer accepting payments via bandcamp's service, and I don't plan on accepting money via another platform either. In addition to this, the music released under the bands Unjustly Labeled and Urtidsfader have been switched to a non-commercial creative commons license, meaning anyone can redistribute it, fvck with it, and so on.

As for the reason I made these changes. Well, it's not because of legal issues, nor am I making a political statement. I am not commenting on the monetary value of art, nor am I doing this for any reason that would be particularly interesting to anyone but myself.


----------

